# How is it working at a cosmetics counter?



## FutureCStylist (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay,So I have an interview with Clinique for a Clinique Consultant position {I read the description} but I want to know coming from you. What was expected of you?How was your experience as a consultant or makeup counter sales artist?What was all in your job description?Did training come with the company?Wore you nervous your first time putting makeup on someone?Did you make sales and did you have goals as well?I'm very interested getting into selling as well as doing the makeup makeover.This will help me get use to to other people.Random people at that....


----------



## fawp (Jan 23, 2009)

I love it! I was pretty nervous my first few weeks...but then I realized how little experience most of the people in the beauty department had...I just kept practicing, I read books about makeup, and I visiting several groups, websites, and MUT to learn as much as I could about makeup. The company offered me free training and updates and after a few months, I became one of the top artist in the store. I didn't make my goals the first few months but it was alright because I was new and hadn't perfected my sales techniques.

My advice is: sit everyone down that you can and offer to give them a quick makeover (around thirty minutes) or, if they don't have enough time, offer to touch up their lips or their blush. Sitting down relaxes the customer and makes them more likely to listen to you; it also gives you a chance to practice talking about the products, practice your sales techniques, and, most importantly, practice your makeup skills.

Good luck and enjoy it!



It can be such a fun job.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 23, 2009)

a few of my friends have had cosmetic consultancy type jobs (one actually with clinique!)

basically, it seemed from what I could tell that they did offer makeup application training with the company, also they train you in product knowledge as well, so don't panic. The other thing about the position was meeting sales targets that are set by your counter manager. If you've had any retail experience then you'll already know what this is like





I think the most important thing to bring to an interview would be a positive attitude, a willingness to learn and to practice





Best of luck with your interview!


----------



## Laura (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been with YSL as an account manager for 2 years now and love it. You have to remember though that 90% of the work is about the sales. You have targets to hit. The companies train you on their products, sales style etc.. If you've any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## FutureCStylist (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone.I am having a hard time coming up with questions and staying relaxed for an interview.Any tips?

What kind of questions should I ask them to interview them?because I am not good with asking questions.give me an example of what I should think of asking and what I should not ask.


----------



## ScandalousBeaut (Feb 24, 2009)

It's definitely interesting. You have to be aware that 8 time out of 10 people don't want a whole new look, but you have to turn those $20 sales into $100 sales in order to make your goal. Making your sales goal is VITAL. I have an amazing time working at the counter, but it can get stressful with returns and whatnot. Good luck!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 24, 2009)

I think its important not to take reutrns and such personally, they are returning the product becuase it didnt work out for them, not becuase they are pissed at you for selling it to them! (was offered a management position with Clinique, but ultimately turned it down)


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 24, 2009)

It really depends on what brand you are working for. The "big three" counters usually had a lot of foot traffic, which means more commission for you and less boring days where you are stuck dusting and wiping crust off of lipglosses. Working for Benefit, in my experience, was very, very stressful and full of boring Mondays watching the girls at MAC and Estee Lauder working their buns off. I wouldn't take back my experience working for Benefit for anything in the world (although it ended up very ugly towards the end, it was still fun) if I had a chance to choose again, I would probably choose MAC. I do not like being a salesperson, I prefer to concentrate on beautifying someone without pressuring them to buy products.. but that's how it goes. Most people think that freelancing is the way to go.


----------



## fawp (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It really depends on what brand you are working for. The "big three" counters usually had a lot of foot traffic, which means more commission for you and less boring days where you are stuck dusting and wiping crust off of lipglosses. Working for Benefit, in my experience, was very, very stressful and full of boring Mondays watching the girls at MAC and Estee Lauder working their buns off. I wouldn't take back my experience working for Benefit for anything in the world (although it ended up very ugly towards the end, it was still fun) if I had a chance to choose again, I would probably choose MAC. I do not like being a salesperson, I prefer to concentrate on beautifying someone without pressuring them to buy products.. but that's how it goes. Most people think that freelancing is the way to go. I'm sorry to hear that! Several friends of mine have worked for Benefit and even after years of good service it almost always ended badly. I've heard it can be a hard company to work for.
Do you freelance, now?


----------



## 1canD (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a phone interview for a position at a "make up counter". Can you give me tips on what I should study or read up on, prior to the phone interview? Also, can you suggest any qood questions I should ask??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Kim HW (Oct 23, 2012)

I find this topic very interesting and would also like to know what it is like working at a makeup counter. I do have a few questions though. Say, if you work at Estee Lauder, do you get a percent off from the makeup for your own personal use. I want to say that is what one lady working at Estee Lauder told me. I would hope so! Also, can you work part-time...say, 8-16hrs a week) and still get the same percentages off? 

A few more questions:  How much is the pay? Does it really depend on how much you sell? Is it that demanding? Do you still get hourly pay plus what you sell and what if you don't sell anything in a day and will that go against you?  I've never seen makeup artists behind the counter trying to wave people over to their counter, lol. I do see some counters busier than others, ie: Clinique, Estee Lauder, and MAC. Then, I see people at other counters just sitting there looking bored. I am just wondering if the ones that don't sell as much are pressured by their managers to sell a certain percent. 

I love makeup and have thought about applying to a make-up counter part-time but I don't want to be pressured by my managers to sell. I want to have fun with the customers and apply, teach, and learn as well. 

Great topic


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 24, 2012)

Although I can't answer your questions, I can point you towards a resource I recently put together for the site: The Comprehensive Beauty Career Guide. This should give you some general descriptions of the jobs, as well as give you some awesome links to similar conversations that might answer your questions. (I know there are at least two threads about Clinique phone interview tips! =D)

Good luck, ladies.


----------

